# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENDO FUNDO DE 3.5 ha. EN SAYAN (Huaura)

## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Sembrado con paltos Hass de 4 y 5 años en produccion, pecanos y chirimoyos cumbe, ubicado en la misma carretera Huaura-Sayan-Churin-Brasil, a 2 km. de Sayan pueblo.
Cuenta con agua del rio Huaura todo el año.
Tiene 2 reservorios de agua y un pozo anillado de 16 mts. de profundidad.
Comunicarse al: 990331394 - 998062166 - RPM. *0108872 - (01) 2325059Temas similares: Vendo Fundo 55 ha. en Humay Pisco. Vendo fundo de mas de 2 has en Huambo, Arequipa Vendo empresa con Fundo de 47.5 ha en Motupe, Lambayeque Fundo de sacha inchi - traspaso o vendo Vendo fundo agricola en pisco

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

A los interesados en alquilar mi fundo que inicialmente solo lo ofrecí en venta, les informo que también estoy dispuesto a arrendarlo hasta por 3 años o tres campañas de palta hass.
Para la campaña 2013-2014 el campo ya lo tengo con el primer abonamiento y fertilización, así como, lo he podado y fumigado en dos oportunidades contra queresas y mosca blanca.

----------

